# Malaysian trumpet snails with betta?



## lameimp (Jun 11, 2016)

So, some stuff happened like one month ago and now I have a planted tank (10 gallons) with 1 healthy veil-tail betta in it. The tank looks kinda lonely though. Are MTS's good tank mates with a betta? How many should i buy, if any? any other suggestions?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

MTS are cool little snails. They do not eat live plants and they burrow in the gravel which helps move things around. They also do not breed out of control like most snails do (though they do keep breeding if you overfeed). The only thing I would watch out for is if your betta likes to nip at them often he can, by accident, get one stuck in his mouth or stuck inside of him. I have lost a betta to that before.
As for the number if you got any you would only need a few, they can breed pretty fast and grow quick too.


----------

